# Bed



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*The design process*

I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.

I saw something I really liked and inspected it thoroughly.. then drew up a design.










This is what the rough design looks like. I would really appreciate some input.

The foot/head is 24" tall and the sides are 12". I may knock the sides down a bit, I'm not sure. I have some 2×6 so it may end up being 11"...

What I am going to do for the head/foot is use plywood and then add a face to it. I have been making 1/2" planks from scrap wood to make a facade. It's mostly pine, but also some oak and redwood. By pine I mean "dimensional lumber I have planed until I like it".

One of the things I like best about the design is how you do not see any legs from the sides. The mattress will sit inside of it, so you will not see the interior of the frame. I want it to sit inside just enough so that it won't move. Maybe 2"..

It's a full-size bed.

My questions are as such:

1) Should this be sturdy enough? Will one vertical in the centre be okay, or should I have more?
2) I have a lot of 3/4" OSB - would that be ok as the backing/structure pieces? Or should I get plywood? Will 3/4" ply be okay? I would do it for all four outside pieces.
3) For the brace pieces (the yellow ones in the drawing) what size should the wood be?
4) What wood would be best for the support planks (the periwinkle)? I would prefer to use generic 1×2 or 1×3 but I've never done this so I don't know…
5) I was kind of thinking of routing grooves for the planks to go in the support beams. So that everything lies flush. Yes/no? (It'd be easy for me to do..)

Also, I am making this so that I can disassemble it as necessary. (I anticipate moving a few times over the next 2-3 years) so I'm thinking of using metal brackets for all of the assembly. I'm thinking of something like this. For the centre rail I'm thinking of something like this.

Please forgive my noob-ness. I appreciate any and all suggestions!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


Looks like plenty of support to me.

Here's what I use.
I use 3 cross supports oak 3/4×3 inches for a full and twin bed.
A queen and king gets 4 supports with the center of the supports getting braces to the floor.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


for a full-size you probably don't need the leg in the center. the 3 cross bars should be more than enough.

as for the design - it's a bit high for my taste (had something similar). if you are setting it this high, its usually to make use of the space underneath, in which case you may want to make the sides plywood narrower to give you more access to the space below - just a thought.

I wouldn't worry about flushing the slats with the cross bars, they are not for beauty - just to support the mattress while still leaving room for air to circulate. you may want to notch them however to keep them from moving around ( or screwing them to the bars would be the other more common alternative


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


The flushing idea was so that they would not move.  Nothing aesthetic.

I am happy to hear all of this! I was really concerned it would not be sturdy enough. Maybe I've just heard too many horror stories of IKEA beds.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


How high above the sides do you expect the mattress to extend. I only mention this because the design looks a little like a waterbed frame. I never cared for the sideboards knocking me in the head if I got too close to the edge, or digging into the backsides of my legs if I was sitting on the bed with my legs hanging over the side.

Don't know why I am volunteering this information, slim chance I'll ever be near that bed.

By the way, I like a lot of your art.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


Lis, I think you should have two to three upright support under the center beam. To be absolutely stable, I would use 2 2×4's (vertical bolted together) along the center and supported by 2 to 3 supports to the floor. I built a similar waterbed frame before with 2×10's and later found the center too weak and the bed wabbled and squeaked. That was not good. Better to be on the "too strong" side rather than to take it apart to re-enforce it later.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the input, everybody!

I hadn't thought about the hitting-the-frame-laying-down problem. Thing is, I'm hoping to not have to use a boxspring at all (Foam mattress) so it may be closer to the surface. But I haven't purchased the new mattress yet, either. Research, research.

Thanks LittlePaw. That's kind of what I was thinking but I wasn't sure if it was too overkill. I suppose - over-engineering is not a problem.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


You may want to designin a toe-kick on the end. Will make it a little easier to make the bed


----------



## Talyn (May 1, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


Are you going to do any of your art design to the wood, like any V carving? Also I think Baltic Birch Plywood is the best for strength and V carving.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


No v-carving. I have a couple of relief things I'm going to do but they're extremely geometric and simple.

I love ornate work, but not in my furniture.


----------



## damon (Jun 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


structurally, and almost an afterthought, you could add a cleat, -2×4" that runs horizontal along both the head and foot board, underneath (and supporting) your 2×4 rails- this should allow a much better connection of your middle rail, rather than simply butting into to your plywood (I wouldn't use OSB) - and with that in place, for a full size, I concur, you won't need that middle leg . Also- you could add rigidity to the entire rectangle by tucking a few ~6" plywood right triangles into the inside corners, otherwise there's no member in this design (besides the boxspring) that preserves the square of your rectangle ;-) Have fun!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


That's good timing - I was kind of mulling over this last night and was considering that very same cleat idea.

Also-definitely no boxspring. I was kind of in the air about it previously, but determined over the weekend that the reason my bed was kind of tilted presently is because the box-spring is broken. I've wanted out of boxspring land for a while, anyway.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The design process*
> 
> I am embarking on my first piece of actual furniture. It is going to be a bed, which I am making for myself.
> 
> ...


Lis, I've been using a bed of this type of design, every night, since the late 80's. Initially I was worried about the single cental, 4" x 1" of softwood, running the whole length (and no central vertical) but its been over 20 years and its still holding up well.

Martyn


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Head and Footboard (Part 1)*

I made the headboard and footboard. Or at least the main structure of them.

This is the footboard, before I added any colouring to it:



It is pine with the stripe of redwood.



This is after it received colouring.

What I finally did is stain it with a "natural" stain (Cabot) and then while it was still wet wiped on a special tint that is a wine colour. I'm fairly happy with the outcome, but it is far from finished. There's going to be opportunity for it to get sanded and stained a couple more times, so it should layer pretty interestingly.



This is the headbord. The stripe on this one is oak. It's just what I had. It's a lot more subtle, which is okay - I didn't think to stain it darker first. This piece is the headboard, which is going to be up against the wall anyway and rarely seen.



This is the back of the headboard, but they're both built the same. I used 3/4 plywood (some random variety from Lowe's that I had sitting around). I glued the facade wood to it and then used my air nailer so that everything is definitely rigid.

There are some small gaps between a couple of the boards - though only a couple. I tried filing them tonight with a sawdust/glue mix and that failed epically. Will have to try something else tomorrow.The boards are 1/2 thick, so..



While I was waiting on things to dry, I found four 2×4's and planed them to 1". I need to find two more, that are the width of the end boards. I am going to frame them, so that you don't see the ply edges and to give it an interesting feel. I am going to mill out a groove on them that is the width of the endboards, (so 1/2+3/4) and just make it deep enough that everything tucks into it. I figure this is a good practise for learning mitred edges, too! 

All of the wood in this bed project is recycled. Some of it leftover from construction and some of it has been used. The 2×4s I grabbed for this have a lot of "character" on the short sides (they had a lot of character on the long sides but I planed it off!). I love it. I'm going to stain them, as well, although they're going to be darker than the main panels.

And that's where I stopped.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Head and Footboard (Part 1)*
> 
> I made the headboard and footboard. Or at least the main structure of them.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I'm surprised that you think the headboard will be rarely seen? Or do you mean just the back? Headboards can be a blast to let your imagination run wild.

Steve


----------



## jdog (May 8, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Head and Footboard (Part 1)*
> 
> I made the headboard and footboard. Or at least the main structure of them.
> 
> ...


I agree with Steve the headboard is the " center piece " that catches one's eye. It looks great so far can't wait to see more! I like the way you are going to layer the stain in, Iv'e tried it and it works great! Good luck.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Head and Footboard (Part 1)*
> 
> I made the headboard and footboard. Or at least the main structure of them.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Lis. You seem to have staining off to a tee. The surround idea looks good.

I also agree with both of the above I skimped on my headboard and have regretted it. Once the bed is in regular use though its difficult to make any changes.

Martyn


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Head and Footboard (Part 1)*
> 
> I made the headboard and footboard. Or at least the main structure of them.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah! This is the bottom part. The top is going to be separate. 

So I guess by "headboard" what I really meant as "head-side-support-board".


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*More headboard finishing work*

Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!



I did some sanding, filling, staining, sanding, and shellac'ing. The head-side (left) turned out a bit darker than I intended but I'm okay with it. I distressed it a little bit, which has been my plan all along, and I love how it looks.



I love having the super smooth and shiny surface with the dings and scratch marks very visible.





The footboard is absolutely perfect for what I want. I am pleased.

Next step is to do the framing for it and stain those pieces and finish them, and then put them together. I would normally finish things after assembly, but I'm doing a lot of layering and knocking back and I don't want weird build up in the corners.



For those that read my blog entries, here is a sneak peek at something I've been working on today, as well. It's going to be a clock. The weird colouring is because I had moments earlier applied a layer of poly to it and it's very wet. Walnut (I assume, anyway) filled in with black. I really like how the grain looks this way. The little circle in the middle is a marker for centre, I'm going to be drilling it out.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *More headboard finishing work*
> 
> Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the bed put together. It's lookin' pretty nice so far, but these teasers just make me want to jump to the end and see the finished product. GRRRRRRR.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *More headboard finishing work*
> 
> Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!
> 
> ...


Good work Lis. I particularly like the colour contrast on the carving in the last pic.

Martyn


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *More headboard finishing work*
> 
> Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!
> 
> ...


everything looks to be coming along quite nicely!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *More headboard finishing work*
> 
> Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!
> 
> ...


Kristoffer - ME TOO!  Once I frame the boards, though, it should start to go really quickly. I started on that last night but didn't get too far.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *More headboard finishing work*
> 
> Have not had a chance to do any more actual sawdust making… want to though!!
> 
> ...


Good job so far….I checked out your web site. Really good photography. 
I love taking pics but am not that good. 
Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*You win some, you wrestle some.*

So yesterday I set forth to do the framing on my head/foot boards. I had a plan and everything. And then it just kept failing.

First - I showed you all the boards I had planed for this. I cut them to fit, then stained them. I used the red stain at full strength. I was expecting it to turn out a lot darker than it did.. It was pretty much the same colour as the layered job on the headboard. The wood felt really waxy. It was odd.

Marching forth, I let it dry and set up some stuff on the CNC while I pondered my next move. By the way, this is one of the things I cut yesterday:



You'll have to wait and see what I'm going to do with it. 

I was even wrestling the sheet router last night! The bed for it is MDF and it was swelling weird. (Thus, being off-level)

I tried doing a mitre corner job and that actually came out "okay" but magically when I tried to assemble it I had a .25" gap in the middle of the long side (which is made up of two boards) WTF. I even tried putting a small piece of wood in it. It just didn't work. I tried a few more things for a while and eventually resigned myself to not using those pieces. Planed a few more boards and started over. I couldn't clamp it effectively, I couldn't nail it [I would discover a bit later that I was using nails that were too short] and it just kept falling apart on me.

This time, I assembled it with screws. Also by this point I was both cranky and determined (bad combo) so I used butt joints.



I'm actually pleased with it. It's fairly sturdy and will stand on its own. I filled in the dents, dings and screws. I put a fair amount of effort into the filling so that hopefully you won't notice the screws at all.

However, I'm kind of stuck with how I want to finish it. The long pieces are going to be the same layered red.. but I think having ALL of it that, would look weird. The idea I have on that note today (and last night) is I'm going to put a significantly darker dye on it - I have some "deep walnut" that I like - and then put the pink cabot on top of it. We'll see. First I need to sand it and then distress it a little. I'm also going to round off the corners a tad. Just enough so that my sleepy self does not injure herself.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *You win some, you wrestle some.*
> 
> So yesterday I set forth to do the framing on my head/foot boards. I had a plan and everything. And then it just kept failing.
> 
> ...


Everyone has those days, Lis. Hey, it's nice to see some of your shop, how about showing the rest? I'd love to see that CNC!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *You win some, you wrestle some.*
> 
> So yesterday I set forth to do the framing on my head/foot boards. I had a plan and everything. And then it just kept failing.
> 
> ...


nice workspace… i'm so jealous!

you'll get this bed done the way you want. I have faith!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *You win some, you wrestle some.*
> 
> So yesterday I set forth to do the framing on my head/foot boards. I had a plan and everything. And then it just kept failing.
> 
> ...


That's looking pretty nice* Lis.*


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *You win some, you wrestle some.*
> 
> So yesterday I set forth to do the framing on my head/foot boards. I had a plan and everything. And then it just kept failing.
> 
> ...


Ooh I dream of CNC facilities. Lucky you Lis. I know you'll get the most out of it.

Martyn

ps can't wait to see what you are going to do with the above.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Slow but surely*

Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.



It looked like this. I'm content with that.

In this image you can also see my helper, that's Omni who is constantly conflicted between her desire to hang out with Mommy and to not be near the power tools.



Up close.

I've realised after I finished it and was working on the other one, that the screws I was using weren't really grabbing into the back wood that much. I used glue, but I'm also a little paranoid. I may knock in a couple of the 2.5" screws and then cover them up again. We'll see.



And the footboard is now assembled as well. This took more time than it should have. I had a piece that I really liked for the top, but inadvertently put it in upside down.. and THEN realised that it was too warped/twisted to be useful. Had some fierce mental debate about it and what aesthetic I wanted-it looked fine, very rustic. I'm aiming for something far more geometrical. So that was that.

By the time I was done yesterday, it wasn't dry yet. Not sure if I will have time today or not. I'm leaving today till Sunday, so it is likely that the next chance I will get to tackle this project will be Monday.

However, the next few steps should go pretty rapidly. After dye/stain on the footboard I need to finish the frames (shellac, should go quick) and then it's time for the side braces. I fiddled around with the brackets last night and think I have a decent idea of how they need to be aligned. I will be using 2×6's for the side braces, because it's what I have in abundance.

I think I'm going to switch up the construction part a bit and use braces that go the short way rather than the long way. And then use sheet stock on top of it to hold the mattress. It will have to be assembled in-situ either way, but I'm thinking of still doing the rail on the 2×6 and then the planks on that. Will leave appropriate room so that if necessary I can screw them in but I'd like to avoid it. We'll see.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


Been following along with your blog. I like the rustic/primitive look you have achieved. I think I would stay away from sheet rock, however. I think it will breakdown over time and present an unwanted dirt/dust component. Plywood might make a more acceptable substrate or even just spaced planks- as you mentioned.

Omni is a sweet looking puppy!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't mean sheet rock - "sheet stock" as in plywood or osb. I have lots of sheet materials lying around.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


I noticed in the first picture that you seem to have a major problem, you either have way too much floor space or you don't have enough tools. lol, nice big shop.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


LOL.

That is my workspace - it is not all my shop space, I have carved out a little corner next to the sheet router. 

(Though it's all getting packed up right now anyway; I'm racing against moving date to finish this project)


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


I would hate to move now, I don't know how I would pack it all up, I have sooo much more stuff now than when we moved here.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


this project is coming along nicely ,
you seem to know your way around finishes ,
something i envy you .
i looked at your site ,
nice work there .
so will you have a better space to work in after the move ?
i hope so , with your talent , working should be fluid .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


thanks! Finishing is the easy part for me - I have a background in painting. I have found that even my apprenticeship in calligraphy has helped me extensively with understanding how to finish wood - haha. (Lots of things about porosity and sizing)

Yeah I should have a much better space after the move.. but it's going to take a few months to get there. I'm really looking forward to it, though! Better workflow, bigger space, some fancy new tools. (OK, I understand that I already have fancy tools. But seriously - you can never have enough, right?)

In the meantime I'm going to be putting my efforts towards to doing some of the more fundamental things so that when I have everything up and running I'll get a running start. I'm still quite a novice at this whole thing… this bed is the first real project I've ever built.  (Are we going to count my dollhouses? Because I don't, really. They're small and don't have any particular structural requirements)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


Good progress


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


lis ,
thanks for responding ,
i think that just about everything we do adds to who and what we progressively make .
i scour all the trades and the arts , 
for tools and techniques .
our work doesn't have to be based solely on the tools we are allotted by tradition .
expand , grow , it's the natural path !
looking forward to the posting of this , 
and any new work you do .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree!

And not just because my first actual woodworking tool was a CNC mill, lol.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


looks really good. and that's quite a work space you've got there


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Slow but surely*
> 
> Ultimately I went with my intention of doing the dark walnut dye and then the pink stain on top.
> 
> ...


well you sure started from the sought for end of things ,
i can see why you want to learn the basics (LOL) !

i bet you will learn swiftly , and well .

you came to the right place ,
there is more woodworking knowledge and skill here ,
than you would find in 50 years out on the street .
ask away , we are here to help .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hey look, it looks like a bed now*

Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together! 



Did the other side..



Like my support for that piece? Couple slabs of 8/4 maple on a milk crate. Hey, it worked. I had to fiddle with this a fair amount because I really had no idea what I was doing. Magically, it worked.

Also - the frame is FAR sturdier than I was anticipating. Awesomesauce. The brackets are really snug (snug enough that I had to re-screw a couple spots so that there would be adequate clearance for them to sit together) and after putting all four pieces together, I could not get it to wiggle much. Yay!



And now it's pink.



The footboard corner. I'm super happy with it. I intentionally made them a bit pinker than everything else. In person, it almost makes it look like the long pieces are a different wood.



I kept some character to it. What can I say, I love character in wood.

So now…

I need to actually finish the side pieces and the frames. They're just dyed/stained right now. We'll see how my patience is working later this week and it will determine whether I go with something spray or shellac. I'd prefer shellac, but, yknow, patience. Sometimes it is a







.

Then, I need to paint the insides of the endboards. I'm going to paint them rather than stain them, because I find them rather uninteresting. Not going to do something like black, because it will stick out a lot, but I have some primer grey I may use. Or… I don't know. Maybe something in the clearance bin at Lowe's will just totally call out to me.

Now, I have finally hit a point where I need to purchase wood for this project. (haha) I do not have any wood for the runners along the sides. I have opted to go with horizontal (short length) supports, rather than long length supports, because, well, I have the wood for it. I have enough leftover 2×6's to do a lot. But they need something to sit on and I don't have any 2×4. (Or should I use something smaller? 2×2?)

Considering how sturdy it is, I'm not concerned about the interior structure all that much. I have another package of brackets, which I may use to hold the centre beam in place. (Because I have it) This would keep it all knock-down which is good because I have to actually move this into my bedroom. When I post pictures of that, you'll see why it needs to assemble this way.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


It's coming together nicely


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


glad this is coming together for you , lis .

it is always nice to get from dreaming to reality ,
and have it work !

pretty soon you can get back to dreaming in style (LOL) !

it looks nice ,
now bigger shop ,
bigger truck ,
more tools ,
and 
more wood !


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!

Glad you kept the "character". Too many times the story, the wood can tell, is lost in a quest for someones concept of "perfection". To me, perfection is using the "story".


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 7, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


it's nice to see that you celebrated the imperfection instead of trying to hide it
looks good…..........


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


Looking good. You are doing a very nice job. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it finished…..well done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


Character, yes. Its coming on well, Lis.

Martyn


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, it looks like a bed now*
> 
> Started off by sanding and finishing the other frame part. And then.. putting things together!
> 
> ...


Great looking bed. Nice construction.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Working with what you've got.*

I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.



I cut both rails to length (6'), placed them side-by-side and screwed them into one of the backerboards. It would have taken more time to set it up as a program, so I just did it by hand. Took about 15 minutes.



One giant pile of wood-shred later, they are both 2" tall. The hunks of wood were big because I was really hogging it - cuts .3" deep, .5" wide. Not something I would do in many circumstances - but this is super soft pine/fir, it doesn't care. As a side benefit, they're really, really flat. 

As I was doing it, I realised how utterly ridiculous this was - but whatever. I have the machine, might as well use it, right?



Screwed them into the sides.



Pretty simple!

Unfortunately that's all I had time for today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


At least you got it done )


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


That's quite a machine!!


----------



## Talyn (May 1, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


I like it, it's coming out good


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


got er together


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


Progress is progress! You are getting there


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


And a nice lot of garden mulch as well…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


And next time you need a toothpick you can just attach a maple tree to your machine


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


Wow..thats like killing a mosquito with a surface to air missile…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


I've been laughing quite a bit at some of the comments… 

I figured you all would get a kick out of the pictures from that.

I work at / am the Exec. Director of a non-profit organisation that is basically an open-source learning centre, focused on science and technology. We have a machine shop, of which I manage. Lathe, mill, sheet router. We use the machines primarily for making educational videos and for being available to those in the area who want to learn how to use CNC equipment, make prototypes, etc. My job within it is to make sure nobody hurts themselves, or breaks the machines, and to help along with the computer side of things.

When it's not being used for that stuff, I play with it. A lot.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


Cant blame ya there..that sounds awesome! I used to program and run a 8'x10' bed, single spindle CNC and I loved it. Those things are the ultimate wood working toy..part computer, part router, part robot! Is it like the public library? Can anyone walk in and just learn and use the equipment? I wish they had something like that in my neck of the woods…


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


that's a pretty sweet deal you have there Lis!

and if it makes you feel any better, half of the wood I start with becomes sawdust when creating my little segmented turnings… i don't feel bad about it either!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


David - pretty much. There are some limitations to what the random walk-in person can do and for more advanced time/equipment/learning/etc there are some fees, but the basics is yes, any person can just walk in and learn the equipment, get time on it, etc.

It's pretty epically awesome. I was going to do a blog post about it and how it brought me to woodworking, actually, but I haven't quite had the time.


----------



## billthekatt (Feb 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Working with what you've got.*
> 
> I went to the Big Box yesterday for a couple of 2x's. I did not like the 2×2's, they were super warped. So I got 2×4's. Problem is, a 2×4 is too tall for the amount of space I need. I needed them closer to 2" tall. Couldn't rip it on the tablesaw (it's packed), couldn't figure out a way to safely do it on the circular saw, didn't have the patience to consider doing it with a handsaw, can't stick things that ratio in the planer… huh.
> 
> ...


got room for my bed.. i'd love to use that cnc for a few months..


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*I can sit on it!*



ta-da.

It is not actually done - there are supposed to be wings on either side. However I am moving on Sunday, and I'd like to actually have a place to sleep on in the new house, so I wanted the bed functional. If necessary I can make the wings there.

I painted the backs - yellow! Wee! It matches my bedding. I'll be sure to post a photo of it Sunday or Monday after I get it assembled and dressed up pretty.



(This is my daily photo, but it features my bed, so hey.)

You can kind of see it underneath - I have 2×6's holding the OSB up. There's four. Tomorrow I'm going to cut some rabbits in them so that the OSB sits a little bit lower than it does presently - maybe inch at most. I do want it a platform style bed, but I don't want the mattress to fall off, either.

We decided that it was unnecessary to have another long bar going down the centre - this thing is sturdy. What I am going to do, however, is screw in the short bars once the bed is in my bedroom. That will ensure it stays square, although it appears to be very stable in all axis despite my best efforts to break it earlier today.

Also, I used spray shellac today! WEE. I love it and may never use brush-on shellac again. And after this project (my first real experience with shellac), I may never use poly again. Love it.

My bed, it is very shiny.

(Unlike a lot of you here, I have noticed, I prefer the finish on my wood items to be very glossy and almost plastic, as a rule. I kind of hate it when I rub my hands over the wood and feel the texture - I'd prefer to just see it.)

Oh btw… this is the first piece of furniture I've ever made. It's also the first thing of any particular structural value whatsoever I've made and certainly the first item I've designed and then assembled.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be a piece you'll always remember the first furniture you ever made


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations !

first furniture ,
new move .
what joy .

now you face the challenge of all bed builders ,

getting out of it ,
and working !


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I can't wait to see it all dressed up.


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, I bet you are excited to sleep on it for the first time!


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job. It has been really interesting to follow this project. I'm with you on nice shiny surfaces. It's like running your hand over a freshly washed and waxed car. It just feels right.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the project. I kind of want my car to feel like a car and the wood to er…you know…be woodish.
Seriously though, pretty amazing and ambitious for your first piece of furniture - well done!

Cheers, Richard


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks fantastic. as easy as working with shellac may be - it can't really replace poly when it comes to protection and durability. however if you're into spraying, then lacquer can certainly fill in that gap.

looking forward to the next photoshoot.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, a bed to be very proud of.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your first furniture
but are you sure you will be able to build anything from now
it seems to be one of those it´s toooo relaxing to stay in forever…LOL

a little advice if you will prevent moistre building up in the mattres
you have to make a bunch of holes in that plywood the mattres need to breath

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good!! Do you mean you sprayed shellac or used a spray can?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Lis. Its fun experimenting with new thing, like finishes. You seem to have a knack for it.

Wishing you many relaxing nights

Martyn


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Looking Bed!!!

So glad to know you follow your heart when it comes to finishes.


----------



## billthekatt (Feb 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great looking bed..nothing like using something that u have made..


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I can sit on it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple but spectacular. I hope the mattress is equal to the bed frame.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bonus*

With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.



Having a strong idea of how to do it this time, it went super fast. I picked up scrap pieces, marked them all to length before I started and then had a field day with the saws. I will admit I was even so certain about my mathematics and cutting skills that I did not do a dry fit or anything. It wasn't that particular..



Can you guess what it is?

My birthday gift from my mother arrived today, as well - it's the quilt you see.



Since I had a strong idea of how to do it this time, I built the entire thing and then kind of worked backwards. My nailer and nails are at the new place, so I opted to just keep the osb panels in… once I'm up there I will put the pretty wood on them. (I tested, they fit just fine)



And then I stained it red.



The quilt is for this - you'll notice it's the same size.  It's a dog bed!

I took the original dimensions of my bed and scaled it to an appropriate size. It's bigger than absolutely necessary, but who doesn't like to sprawl out from time to time?



Just look at that face. She needs a bed!



Also, she helped build the big one.  That earns you a bed or your own, right?!

Unlike my bed, which is made with knock-down brackets, I just screwed hers together. It's light enough I can carry it by myself without problem and small enough to easily fit through the ridiculous staircase that you will surely see photos of in the next day or so when I post pictures of the bed in its proper home.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


you are getting the hang of this ,

at first i thought 'Chinese nesting beds "

you can keep going with this ,
and have beds for the dolls too !


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


A girls best friend deserves a bed !
She looks like a sweety.
Where is the outlet for her electric blanket to plug into ?
Nice idea Lis,
I noticed the yellow paint matches the door trim in the shop.
Great touch !! LOL

Lisa


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


i thought you were going for a trundle bed too, but the dog bed it cool!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


niiice dog she deffently deserve to come up in the high
away from the cold floor
I gess she will have the place right beside you at night´s
well done

Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


You mean she doesn't sleep in your bed??!??

Nice job! Beautiful quilt from your Mom, too.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


My dog is a bit of a bed-snob and refuses to share, ha ha.



Thanks, all! I seriously could not have tackled all this without you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


A dogie trundle bed cool


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


Never thought of the dog


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> With my bed basically finished and moving day looming in hours rather than days, I had an idea and wanted to see if I could manage it in time.
> 
> ...


Dogs rule!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*In the bedroom*



I mentioned the weird staircase - there you have it. Not quite sure how we did it, but we managed to get all of the pieces up, around and through without problem. Awesome!



I dressed up both of the beds. Omni saw her blankets get put on it and could barely wait until I told her "okay!" and she jumped up and claimed her bed. She LOVES IT.



Another angle.



She also decided that my bed is pretty awesome.

Thoughts:

-I definitely want to build the wings for it, although I'll need to move the bed 90 degrees to do it.
-It's tall, taller than I anticipated, but I like that A LOT. I'm fairly tall and it's comfortable for me.
-You have no idea how much of a pain that was to re-assemble. But I did it, so go me.
-I'm going to put the panels on the dog bed in a few days. In the meantime, Omni doesn't really mind. 
-I really want to work in hardwood next time. Even if it means heavier furniture.

I really appreciate the support I've been getting on this. Had I been doing it just on my own I wouldn't have documented it, for sure, and would likely have gotten frustrated at some point and just given up. I've tried to do some bigger projects like this before and ended up just not doing them.

You've really no idea how much I appreciate it. Not sure what the next "big" project will be, but I have no doubt I can do it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all came together well done


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sleep tight ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome 'home' to the two of you .
some things are never done ,
sleeping is one of them .

some kind of handrail on that step , please .

can't have our budding artists , struggling to much !


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are handrails, they're just outside of the angle on both sides - it's a very awkward space.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that center is scary ,
especially staggering down for a cup of coffee .

maybe a couple of 2×4's flat lagged to the lower side wall ,
and one across the top of them following the stair angle .
it could be removed as needed ,
like when you make a dresser .
if you ever leave there ,
fill the holes with tooth paste (LOL) !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you it was going to be tall  but looks great! and matches Omni's bed (or is it the other way around).

congratulations!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now go for the wings 
then you can cross two completed jobs on the list…......lol

with that speed the next big thing wuold proppely be a full dinning table and chairs

Dennis


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations Lis!
both look great!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, Lis. Hard work over now as you've made your bed you can lie on it too.

Martyn


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of you and omni ,

is this a 'here's the deal upstairs ' talk ,
or 
" here's what i want for my breakfast in bed " ?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to replace the mattress "soon" and am intending on getting a foam one, rather than a spring one. It will be much shorter and then the bed won't look so tall. The mattress now is over 9" thick.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost complete. Just the finishing touches to do. Great job and congrats. What a stairway to navigate.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In the bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a fun project to watch..thank you. And congrats on the new sleeping arrangement. Now do you think Omni will actually stay on her bed or crawl in yours


----------

